

Surface 2: Repeat Or Redemption? - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/23/surface-2-repeat-or-redemption/

======
pedalpete
Sadly, I think it's a repeat, though I'd be getting a Surface Pro 2 with
512gb/8gb if the price were say $1300, but $1700 just strikes me as a lot of
money.

At the same time, I haven't seen a comparably spec'd ultrabook for $1300, so
maybe the pricing isn't that far off, and Microsoft doesn't want to be seen as
undercutting it's partners.

------
programminggeek
I'll take the safe bet of saying repeat.

